# Do ANY cosleeping babies sleep through the night?



## Lirazel (Sep 9, 2009)

Just curious. I know mine won't for a long while, I'm sure, but I'm curious how common it is with any cosleeping babies. I know STTN shouldn't necessarily be expected of infants, but it seems even less likely when cosleeping.

Thoughts? Anyone have one who does?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My second babe was sleeping through the night almost immediately, and we co-slept. But oh my, that was not the case for the first. LOL.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Mine does... she falls asleep at about 8-9pm, we wake her to pee when we head to bed but she is starting even to not wake up for that...

She wakes up to pee and nurse at about 6am...

This has been her cycle since she was about 3 months old... before that she would wake to pee and nurse at about 1am...

My first was also STTN starting around 8 weeks... My 2nd and 3rd didn't STTN as infants but they would just wake to nurse once or twice and never really woke up...


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

mine does. from 8pm-7am


----------



## strongrad (May 30, 2005)

DS slept through the night from day one. He was a very sleepy baby.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My first did at about 4 months and man I didn't now how lucky I was. 2nd didn't until he weaned at almost 2yo and third is currently 2yrs 3 months and still nursing and not sleeping through the night. I am hopeful that if she ever weans before high school she will sleep through the night as well


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

My second did pretty much right from birth as well. He nursed in the night but never woke up.

My first was the opposite. She never slept for more than 15 minutes during the day and a few hours at a time at night.


----------



## babygirlsmama (Dec 3, 2009)

This thread makes me wonder whether the "definition" of STTN includes babies who stay asleep all night, but nurse a couple times. When folks ask me whether my baby STTN, I usually answer, for my purposes, yes. We get into bed together around 9:30 or 10 pm and she sleeps straight through till about 8:30 am. Neither she nor I fully wake during the night, although she does nurse a couple times. Since my sleep doesn't get interrupted, I don't really care.

A couple of times she's been teething and woke up fully, but those times are very rare...and it seems like she stays asleep for longer stretches than my friend's babies who sleep in a crib in another room. But of course, all babies are different. And, who am I kidding? This is not just about her, but about me not having to trek all over the house during the night. I am sure I get more sleep this way.

Of course, I adore getting to snuggle with her all night long. She is the absolute cutest when she is waking up. The rest of the day, she's often too busy to cuddle with me...I really treasure those moments.

Babygirlsmama


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Not sure what the OP describes as STTN but I"d say my boy does. Sleep has never been a huge issue for us - I mean we have bad nights but my DH and I know that we both get TONS more sleep than we would if we weren't co-sleeping. Sometimes DS wakes up enough that I remember it, but mostly if he nurses during the night I don't even know it, it's a quick latch on and nurse back to sleep without bothering anyone.


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

Not mine. I used to get a 3-4 hour stretch and then she'd wake every 2-3 hours. then at 5 months she started waking up every 1-2 hours. The last month she's been not going back to sleep for up to 2 or more hours. I'm pretty exhausted all the time. But it would be even worse if she was in a crib.


----------



## wombato (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm saying that we're at that point. Of course, things change. But right now, in the midst of getting canines (teething has always been a big night-waking time for him), just past the first molar eruption, my 16 month old son is sleeping from about 8 or 9 pm and not waking up for the breast until 5 am. It's been this way for a couple of weeks now. I'm trying to push bedtime back to see if that gets him to not wake me up until 6 am. He's taking one nap, usually after lunch, maybe 1-2 hours average. And the 3 of us are in a king size bed.

The problem is, I still wake up around 2-3 am! I think I get kicked. Sometimes I'm aware of getting kicked, other times I have no idea why I'm awake.

Last night, my son crawled off the foot of the bed in his sleep. I was partially awake when I felt the kick, and then I woke up fully to the crying! He's nearly done that so many times, but I've always caught him...until last night!

p.s. I did give my son the breast after he fell off the bed at 2 am, and we'd gone to sleep at 9. I'm still calling him "nightweaned" for now. I tried nightweaning him at 12 months, and it was a disaster! He was crying so hard, slapping me, etc.


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine has slept through the night from about 11 mos on, and by that I mean falls asleep and stays asleep without nursing from about 6:30 pm - 6:30 am. He's 22 mos now and in his own bed (his choice at 14 mos) and still a fantastic sleeper. In the six months prior to starting to STTN, he'd gradually nursed less and less throughout the night. We never did any sleep training or had DH do bottle feeding, though I was sure tempted at times when the exhaustion of waking up several times throughout the night got to me. I know we're lucky to have a naturally good sleeper but I am also glad that we just let him get to it on his own.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

My toddler does occasionally. I don't. Ever.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

Nope. 11 months and still up. Cosleeping just eliminates the trekking back an forth to the crib. Having a bad sell right now so I'm actually pining for the days of 2 wake-ups a night...


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

My second slept all night, every night without waking at all right from birth. 12 hours every night. It would have been AWESOME if his 2.5 yo brother wasn't still waking up 6 or 7 times


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

My sister's four kids all sttn at 9-10-11 months. She nursed on demand and they slept I. The arms reach. We tried to not cosleep with ds and it didn't help A&R all just caused me to haul my but out of bed 3 times a nightm get on the chair, nurse him, wait for him to go to sleep, and then haul back to the crib. Cosleeping isn't perfect for me with dd but it is much easier without the hauling.

We use NCSS with our first at around 18 m and it helped. Slow, but helped and he was sstn before our second was born.


----------



## Sfcmama (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygirlsmama* 
This thread makes me wonder whether the "definition" of STTN includes babies who stay asleep all night, but nurse a couple times. When folks ask me whether my baby STTN, I usually answer, for my purposes, yes. We get into bed together around 9:30 or 10 pm and she sleeps straight through till about 8:30 am. Neither she nor I fully wake during the night, although she does nurse a couple times. Since my sleep doesn't get interrupted, I don't really care.

Babygirlsmama

Great way of putting it. Compared to non-cosleeping families, no she doesn't sleep through the night BUT we rarely ever get out of bed or fully wake up!


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

ds nursed 3-6 times a night until 14 mos...I night weaned him because of cavities. he slept 10hrs the second night and from then on
dd slept 5-7 hrs from birth (I did not wake her to feed-learned that lesson...lol) she started waking to feedat 3 mos....teeth growth spurt....dh started sleeping with her at night...no problem sttn


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

dd2 sleeps for 10-12 hours. She latches on and nurses periodically, but not enough to wake me. If I had her anywhere but in bed with me, I would not have slept well I don't think for worrying about her and whether she was breathing or awake and scared. Co sleeping is the way to sleep IMO. I wake up a lot , but not wide awake to look at her and make sure she is ok(to go to the bathroom myself too), but not as much as during the first year. She has almost always gone to sleep and stayed that way except for nursing (and night pottying since we ec) since she was a few months old. We do not keep any schedules here though, so sometimes our big sleep is 7 pm- 6 am, and other times it drifts around to be bed at 6 am and get up at 5 pm.... schedules just don't work for us, we just go to bed when we are tired and get up when fully rested.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

DS doesn't, but he is just 10 months. Unless he's teething (and he has been doing that an awful lot lately), he wakes once to nurse, usually between 2-4 a.m. He goes down for the night between 8:30-10:30 in his crib, and I bring him to bed with me when I go, between 11:30-1(really, need to stop these really late nights). Sometimes he wants to nurse as we lay down, sometimes not, but it is dreamfeeding; he isn't really awake.

I need to pick up a copy of the NCSS. It would be great if he was STTN in his crib before we have #2.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Due to painting our master bedroom, we tried out transitioning DS to his crib this weekend. Lo and behold, he STTN! and did again last night for the 4th night in a row.

Call me crazy, but I really miss having him in bed with me, but I do love the uninterrupted sleep!


----------



## shotmama (Sep 6, 2010)

i remember reading a much older thread about this, and people responded by saying theirs started (cosleeping fams) around 22-25 months. can anyone with older children comment on this??


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! What are your secrets for STTN? When I say STTN, I mean go to bed and not wake up until the morning, no wake-ups for nursing, no wake-ups for pottying, no wake-ups whatsoever. Let an exhausted mama in on the secret.


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

I agree with PPs who said it depends on your standards. My girls learned pretty fast that mom sucks at nighttime parenting, and seriously learned not to poop their diaper at night by a couple months old LOL. Pee can wait. I guess when they were old enough to wiggle around enough to find my breast with very little assistance from me (ie, without really waking me up. They usually weren't totally awake either). That was good enough for me. Probably not STTN by most people's standards, but hey, I took what I could get







I also didn't burp them at night. Like I said, I am a very lazy nighttime parent.

But really, I strongly prefer stirring a few times a night to nurse, never really waking up, to getting up and going to another room to feed, comfort, change diapers, etc even if it's only once. Even though there may be more "wakings" with bed-sharing, I don't think they're as disruptive to sleep as they would be if baby were in another room. In short, I don't think that STTN is the holy grail for mothers who bed-share, as it seems to be for families who don't bed-share.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lirazel* 
Just curious. I know mine won't for a long while, I'm sure, but I'm curious how common it is with any cosleeping babies. I know STTN shouldn't necessarily be expected of infants, but it seems even less likely when cosleeping.

Thoughts? Anyone have one who does?

DD did not sleep for more than 2-3 hours at a time until she was nightweaned. Once nightweaned, she would sleep 5-6 hours (_technically_ STTN). When she was entirely weaned at 18 mos., she began sleeping from bedtime (btw. 7:30 and 9:00 p.m.) until she woke in the morning (btw. 6:00 and 8:00 a.m.). Always in our bed.









ETA: She's nearly 20 mos. and sleeps like a brick once she's finally asleep. She grumbles in her sleep if DH and I talk too loudly over her.


----------



## wombato (Jul 24, 2009)

Dear God, there was hell to pay with mine until I figured out that I needed to burp him several times during the night in the first few months! I was RELIEVED when I realized that's what he was crying for!


----------



## wombato (Jul 24, 2009)

Sometimes I think the nightweaning helped my son (16 mo) sleep longer. But like I said in an earlier post, I tried it at 12 months, and he was not having it.

I've figured out that he's waking up at 5 am seriously hungry. Once he even went to the kitchen doors and pointed. Some of the times, I took him to the kitchen, had a full snack, and got 3 more hours of sleep out of him. When I breastfeed, he wakes up every 1/2 hr or hour 2-3 times before he wakes up for good. I think the milk isn't holding him anymore. He's quite a chunk too, pushing 30 lbs. Maybe this is a growth spurt.


----------



## wombato (Jul 24, 2009)

I wouldn't call you crazy. I still wake up at 2 or 3 am because I've been kicked. Or whacked in the face with the head. The very hard head. owwww!!!


----------



## maptome (Feb 13, 2010)

I like this thread. It reaffirms to me that DD is not waking because I am cosleeping with her. She just wakes up because she is a baby. Also, gives me hope for the next one.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygirlsmama* 
This thread makes me wonder whether the "definition" of STTN includes babies who stay asleep all night, but nurse a couple times. When folks ask me whether my baby STTN, I usually answer, for my purposes, yes. We get into bed together around 9:30 or 10 pm and she sleeps straight through till about 8:30 am. Neither she nor I fully wake during the night, although she does nurse a couple times. Since my sleep doesn't get interrupted, I don't really care.

For me that is not STTN. It is exactly what you said, which is its own category, imo.

OP, mine started STTN at 3 mnths when I let him sleep on his tummy.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought I posted on here already but I don't see it so....

Both my girls didn't sleep through the night (12 hours no waking) until around 20 months when they weaned. Up until that point they woke every two hours to nurse. From two on they were potty trained and would occasionally wake to pee once a night. Me, I've never slept through the night.

My son is only 6 weeks and he sleeps for about a 5 hour stretch and then wakes every 2 hours to nurse.

I've read several places that STTN is defined as a 5 hour stetch with no waking.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

According to the Ped I talked to with DD1 STTN is considered sleeping at least 4 hours in a stretch. Given that definition both mine started sleeping four hours in a stretch at around 9-10ish months, they would go to bed around 7ish, wake at around 11ish to nurse, go back to sleep and sleep until around 3ish, then go back to sleep and wake for the day around 5-7am depending on the day.

If you mean sleeping 8-12 hours straight they didn't start doing that until around 1 1/2 when they night weaned. However, I don't necessarily sleep 8 hours straight, Im always getting up to get a drink, use the potty, adjust something thats not comfortable, etc so I dont' expect my babies to do it either.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OkiMom* 
According to the Ped I talked to with DD1 STTN is considered sleeping at least 4 hours in a stretch. . . .
If you mean sleeping 8-12 hours straight they didn't start doing that until around 1 1/2 when they night weaned.

If it is only 4 hour stretches, DS did that nearly right away, and move to a 5-6 hour stretch by a couple months.

I don't know that I could handle a 12 hour stretch; DS has done some 10 hour stretches in the last week and I wake super engorged from those. but he started doing 10 hour stretches when I let him sleep in his crib through the night, and didn't bring him to bed with us.


----------



## maba (Jan 19, 2010)

My 13 wo has been STTN for a month now. I would wake up engorged every morning and the forceful let-down made it uncomfortable to nurse for my LO. So now I dreameed him 2-3 times in the night. He usually sleeps 9-11 hours.


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

Two out of three my mine did. All identically parented- just different fellows


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My second did right from the start, but my first didn't until she was 2 years old.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shotmama*
> 
> i remember reading a much older thread about this, and people responded by saying theirs started (cosleeping fams) around 22-25 months. can anyone with older children comment on this??


We've always coslept. DD started STTN (by MDC standards!) around 15 months, when she nightweaned. She's now 22 months and weaned, and sleeps from 8:30 p.m. to 6:30 a.m. without waking AT ALL about 60% of the time. For us, it was all about nightweaning and time.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Do any non-cosleeping babies sleep through the night?

My babes both spent their first year or more sleeping in our bed, a cosleeper, or a side-carred crib. Both of them by 8 or 9 months (?) were being rocked/nursed/bounced to sleep and then put to bed alone in the crib a couple hours before my bedtime. Dd was moved to her own room and night-weaned around 18 months. Dd is almost 4 and rarely makes it a week without night-waking.

Whether bed-sharing, co-sleeping, or in their own room, both of them almost never slept through the night as babies (up to the 15 months that ds is so far and dd until 2 for sure).


----------

